# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Ndihmoni njëri-tjetrin >  Emër bebi mashkull

## kumbulla

ju lutem me sugjeroni emra meshkuj sepse se shpejti behem teze dhe dua nje emer te bukur per nipcen tim.
do me ndihmonit shume po me dhate sugjerime.

ju pershendes
kumbulla

----------


## Cimo

Arsim
Kastriot
Armend

----------


## BaBa

*kumbulla  vinja Emrin, Arben  ose  albini  .* 


*PS: oj teze na e ndeze  te rroj nipçja me jet gjat* 
Respekt.

----------


## bebushja

Anjeli
Mario
Gjergji
Eni

----------


## KUSi

*Arbër* 



p.s te te roj nipcja  :shkelje syri:

----------


## Imperator

Disa nga emrat qe me pelqejne mua jane keto:

Enio
Klaudio
Xhuliani
Dario
Elgis
Besart

Shpresoj te te kem ndihmuar sadopak me kete liste te vogel emrash.

Imperator

----------


## ylli_pr

Rinori
E dua shume kete emer.

----------


## FeeZee

Une po te me degjonit do te ia kisha lene emrin

Babilon, 

pastaj femijet do ta thrrasin BABI  :ngerdheshje: .... kjo do ti pelqente ne te ardhmen  :ngerdheshje:  une te bej keshtu po qe se do te kem djale ...

----------


## LAINA

Dhe shtoj:

Aidan
Ethan (Etan)
Natan
Enio
Donald
Brian
Sapo te me kujtohen te tjere te preferuar do te ti shkruaj

----------


## YaSmiN

Endri
Indrit
Arben
Genti 
Redi 
Keta me pelqejne me shume edhe jane emra shqiptar.

----------


## Michaela

Klesti
Mikel
Genti
Gerti

----------


## kumbulla

shume faleminderit te gjitheve dhe per urimin dhe per emrat qe keni dhene.
jeni sh.te mire
vazhdoni te me ndihmoni.

ju pershendes

----------


## Michaela

Arber
Aldo
Elison
Ergys

mu me pelqen em shume Klesti ose Mikel  qe kam thene me siper

----------


## Olimp

Xhuliano si te duket

----------


## Nolird

Vendoja emrin:

Landrit
Andi
Ylber
Ilir

----------


## adibela

Gent
Arber
Adi  :buzeqeshje: 

Si te duken? I pari eshte i preferuari im

----------


## SRV

Varet dhe nga mbiemri por, nejse.

Gent
Stivi
Geri

Shnet.

----------


## Zemrushja

Albion
Arjan
Amarild
Armand
Arben
Alex
Arlind
Erion
Ergys
Genti
Henry
xhim (Jim) 
Xhoni (John)
Laurant
Lorenc
Vladimir 
etj
etj

----------


## lone_star

Hajdar.
Qerim.
Ndricim.
Shkelqim.
Zyber.

I fundit me pelqen shume. Me ate emer do ishte femija me cool i kopshtit.

----------


## murik

Aristidh
Agjisilla

----------

